# Frogs Trying to "Escape"



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

I just built a 12x12x18 ZooMed vivarium. See attached pictures. After sitting for a week there was no more vinegar smell from the silicone, so I added substrate, isopods and springtails. The tank is misted from a Mistking 3 times per day for a minute each at 8 am, noon, and 5 pm. The temp is between ~68 at night to ~74 during the day.

After about 3 weeks, I introduced three ranitomeya variabilis highland frogs that are ~4 months old.

They have been in there for about 48 hours. Two of them seem to be trying to "escape" out of the top of the tank. They are at the highest level they can get all the time. My cobalts and azureus hid for a while before they would venture out. 

Is this normal behavior for variabilis?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Why do long for the misting cycles


----------



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

My timer broke (new one on the way from Mistking, thanks Marty!) so I went to Home Depot and picked up one that would do the smallest interval possible, one minute.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mist by hand till the new timer gets in. Or just do ONE single one minute cycle per day till then.

It's natural for frogs to really look over a tank for exit routes when they're newly introduced.

s


cbridgeman said:


> My timer broke (new one on the way from Mistking, thanks Marty!) so I went to Home Depot and picked up one that would do the smallest interval possible, one minute.


----------



## J.Hunt710 (Sep 10, 2014)

When I first purchased my R. Imatator "Tarapoto". Both were in a small quarantine Exo 8x8x12. Routinely they would be at the top back lip of the tank just under the screen top. Only problem I had was my male was just small enough to squeeze behind the foam background. I'd double check any small exit spots where little guys can squeeze through.


----------

